# Mosquito Tourney Today?



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Anybody know who/what # won it today??  WB


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't know who won...but 11.5 was the winning weight I believe. Big bass was a little over 5lbs.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

1.Tharp/Tharp 11.50
2.??? 10.93
3.Me) )/Evans 10.89


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congrad's Cull'in on your third place!!  Was Ed fishing with ya? You guys are an awesome team!! WB


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Congrad's Cull'in on your third place!!  Was Ed fishing with ya? You guys are an awesome team!! WB


Thanks!!
Eddie was fishing with a buddy from church and I fished with a guy from work. Eddie was 5th if I remember right.
Ed and I are fishing the big money stuff together (all of Rory's and some X).


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

It was a really great day of fishing for March 31st. We ended up 4th place with 10lbs 7oz and I was really surprised a all the 10lb bags. A little funny story first thing in hte morning I put a fish in the boat and when I stuck it in the well I left the lid open and turned around the next hting I know I feel A fish hitting me in the arm I told my partner heck me fish is comming out of the well low and behold its was him swinging a fish in the boat 2 keepers in about 30 seconds. CONGRATS TO ALL

Mark


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Good job fellers.


----------



## OHbassmaster12 (Feb 26, 2007)

I got second in the tournament at mosquito. It was my first time at the lake and it is awesome. It was around a two hour drive for me but it was well worth it. My partner and I only had seven bites all day but they were the kind we were looking for. I can't believe how shallow the fish were in march. I always heard that the bite was awesome early at mosquito, but I never imagined it would be that good.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

OHbassmaster12 said:


> I got second in the tournament at mosquito. It was my first time at the lake and it is awesome. It was around a two hour drive for me but it was well worth it. My partner and I only had seven bites all day but they were the kind we were looking for. I can't believe how shallow the fish were in march. I always heard that the bite was awesome early at mosquito, but I never imagined it would be that good.


Congrats on the #2 spot! At least they were 7 quality bites.

We probably had 30-40 keepers and at least 3 limits of 2lb. fish!
All day long we were replacing 1.99's with 2.00's and 2.00's with 2.01's!
Just ridiculous, I've never used a balance beam so much!!!


----------

